# well, i'm pleasantly surprised



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

got my jar of "goniopower" yesterday. mixed a little up and fed it. anybody know where there's a goniopora weight watchers group?

*r2


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Danes R Us (Nov 3, 2012)

so, i mixed a little more up and target fed my duncans and the new plate coral. they seemed to really like it, as did the silly dottyback who was trying to steal it away!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------

